# Are nematodes good or bad?



## Frogsrule

I have heard people saying they are good and I have heard they are bad what are they?


----------



## JoshH

Good/bad.....too broad a statement for nematodes.....

Where are they, what type, what size, etc. Are you talking about the larger "worms" in a terrarium that often crawl on the glass?


----------



## Frogsrule

They are about a 1 to 3 mm and I found some near pdf poo that was in some moss and I have also found some in the water. They are clear.


----------



## Frogsrule

Also if these are bad should I Co2 The tank?


----------



## kyle1745

Nematode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nematodes in General


----------



## JoshH

Great info Kyle!

I wouldn't worry about it unless you see the frogs start to show signs of a parasitic infestation, ie: weight loss, etc. Or if you witness a frog deposite feces that contains worms.

Otherwise, there are millions of harmless nematodes and other unknown things that populate you terrarium. Just keep an eye on the health of the frogs and dont worry.


----------



## skips

right, there are hundreds (at least) species of nematode which mostly can only be identified by genital disection or some other inaccessible method. You may just just have soil nematodes which are very common and in which case pose no problem. They do congregate around feces because it's a source of moisture.


----------



## MeiKVR6

Here's a breakdown of common nematode types:









Chances are - yours aren't harmful to a vivarium. From my experience - they've been fungivores or bacterivores which help things break down.

More info here:

soil-inhabiting nematodes - Phylum Nematoda


----------



## BOOSHIFIED

i just spotted some in my tank for the first time today.

at first i thought that they might be the springtails that i seeded the tank with but then i saw some bigger ones that def arent springs


----------



## WVFROGGER23

Just a thought, but could some of these be fruit fly larvae? I have had some fruit flies breed in one or two of my vivs. Seen the larvae close to the glass trying to burrow through soil. They appear partially transparent in the right light. I don't think any have actually survived and pupated but who knows. These flies are known to lay eggs in plant matter as well as fruit.


----------



## Frogsrule

Thanks for the help everyone 
I don't think they are fruit fly larvae because they are very skinny and almost see though.


----------



## ubstrong

*Re: Are nematodes ??*

How about those nematodes that crawl on the glass. My only reference is earthworms, but I know they are not. 1" or less and the color of earthworms, but .. - different,. what's up with that. ??


----------

